# Was it for Money or is Kathryn Mathis Sick?...



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

What the Mainstream Media regurgitated from the Mathis Family last year when this was a Hot Topic:

_"one of the triplets, Lily, had been left severely brain-damaged by a bout of viral meningitis as an infant."_

Coy Mathis' Fight to Change Gender | Culture News | Rolling Stone

Really?... That's not what Kathryn herself was Pimping after Successfully begging for $10,000 and then asking for another $40,000 to $60,000:

_"Nearly six years ago, three perfect and beautiful babies were born to our family. 

When the triplets were just four months old, Lily contracted a virus known  as RSV. She was very fussy when we put her to bed on February 16th, 2006. We woke just a few hours later to a parent's worst nightmare; we found Lily gray and limp, not breathing, and having seizures. She was rushed to the hospital where she spent the next 9 days in a coma fighting for her life, unknown if she would ever breathe on her own again or even live.

Amazingly, Lily was a fighter and defied expectations. However, she suffered massive brain damage during the time she was not breathing. After 3 more weeks in the hospital, Lily was able to return home to our family and although she was still our precious Lily, she was not the same as before."_

Help Lily! | Indiegogo

Guess what isn't the same?... Viral Meningitis and RSV.

From another Interview where she is Pimping her Photography business she describes it as a "Brain Injury":

_"I am a mom of 4 amazing, wonderful, awesome children (and one on the way!).  Dakota is 5 1/2 years old and has Autism. Coy, Max, and Lily are 3 1/2 year old triplets. Coy is our special little neuro-typical child. Max is also on the Autism spectrum. Lily had a very bad brain injury as a 4 month old and is about like having a 1-2 month old baby, but is so much fun (and feisty!).  I work full time at home as Lilys nurse as well as being a professional photographer outside the home.  My husband, Jeremy, is a full time student at two colleges and should be done with school in Spring 2012." _

An Interview with Kathryn Mathis

Interesting aside... The Picture Provided to this Site for the Interview of her Family:







^Coy is 3 1/2 in that pic... And Dressed like a Normal Little Boy.  They started Cross Dressing him at 18mos of Age... According to them.

"See how unhappy he looks dressed like a boy"?...

Really?...






^Here's the one given to Rolling Stone when they did their Media Whore Tour last year... Does HE look happy there?...

How about here when GLAAD was Parading he and his Leech Parents around like Rock Stars?...






These people are pretty fucking sick... And this isn't where their Whoring of their Children or Creepiness ends...

Munchausen By Proxy Syndrome is how I would view Mrs. Mathis and what she has done to Coy since her Daughter became... Well, Sick I am assuming.  

Since she can't seem to keep her story Straight about what exactly caused that "Brain Injury", if I were the Authorities in her area, I would be Investigating.



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

[MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

[MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION] and the others who Defended this Twat last year KNOW this Thread is here...

Where are they?... 



peace...


----------



## R.D. (Feb 11, 2014)

I've only read the first few paragraphs...she's lying.

Sick


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

Are you playing Stooooooooooooooooo-pit for a reason, [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]?...

Or are you?... 



peace...


----------



## Vox (Feb 11, 2014)

they simply make money of their kids.

disgusting


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 11, 2014)

Sad, really. But I suppose it could be worse.

That's the best I got. I don't start drinking for another 40 minutes.


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Sad, really. But I suppose it could be worse.
> 
> That's the best I got. I don't start drinking for another 40 minutes.



You schedule the drank?...

Impressive... most Impressive.





peace...


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 11, 2014)

mal said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Sad, really. But I suppose it could be worse.
> ...



Most times, yeah. When WGN news at 9 kicks in, I start pouring. I'll nurse it for a few hours then zonk out like a babby.

Re: that Munchausen By Proxy shit... the ex was a freakin' hypochondriac and made sure our boys developed some kind- any kind- of ailment that required medication. 

All was not lost, tho. On the weekends I had them I'd hold back the youngest one's Ritalin, grind it up, and snort it.


----------



## mal (Feb 12, 2014)

Lu~Lu is giving me a Sad with her Dishonesty and Evasion...



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 12, 2014)

Where oh where has my lil Lu~Lu gone?... Where oh where can she be?...

Or is she?... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2014)

Lu~Lu... 



peace...


----------



## mal (May 15, 2014)

Here it is... [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]

It's back... Don't know where it went.

But it's back. 



peace...


----------



## mal (May 15, 2014)

Where are all of those people who said that this kind of situation was absurd and that GLAAD and it's people were never going to go after little kids?...






^At the GLAAD Awards where the Gays and Deviants were Applauding this Sick Bitch, her nutless Husband and the Spineless System here in Colorado regarding a Family that started Crossdressing their child at at least 18 months, if not at 5 months.



peace...


----------

